
Animated Map of 2,053 Nuclear Explosions Between 1945-1998 - evo_9
http://laughingsquid.com/animated-map-of-2053-nuclear-explosions-between-1945-1998/
======
burgerbrain
I am almost kind of sad that I will most likely never be able to witness one
of these.

Almost.

